# Does Aquapets have sales?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if they do it via email or something other then taking a trip out to the store?

Thanks. IIRC their website was just a basic layout but nothing was on it yet.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Once in a while they have their goldfish and koi on sale 30% to 50% off and the last boxing day they have lots of fishy 50% off. Give them a call


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Re AquaPets, I wonder they are still in business. Last week I past by, there is a sign above says Kowloon Aquarium


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

loonie said:


> Re AquaPets, I wonder they are still in business. Last week I past by, there is a sign above says Kowloon Aquarium


They are still in business but they change the name to Kowloon Aquarium to match the chinese name


----------

